# Waiting for a placement order.



## waiting for a pink (Mar 8, 2010)

We have just found out that we have been linked with a wee 17 month old. She currently has a care order and a request for a placement order is in place. We are so keen for things to progress fast, but we have no idea of timescales.
Can anyone give any indication as to how long it usually takes for placement orders to be granted and how long it might be until introductions begin? 
We are do excited it's crazy!

Many thanks


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

How exciting! Good luck. 

For us it took 2 and a half months from placement order to first day of intros xx


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Getting the po really depends how long a co has been in place. 

Could be 6months, could take a year....I'd be asking a lot of questions to make sure there isn't Any heartbreak, are they assessing them or family members? Do cafcass & guardian support plans for adoption & why wasn't PO granted at the same time as CO.

Gd luck  xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

6 months woukd be a fairly "typical" timescale from the start of proceedings but it very much depends on what happens throughout. There could be delays whilst assessments are done on other family members that weren't initially put forward etc. our lo was removed at birth and po was issued about a week before he was 6 months.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been in your position  twice and found it really hard especially as both times POs weren't granted when we were told it was 99,9% certain they would. Try not to get your hopes up till PO is granted to save yourself a lot of heartache!


----------



## waiting for a pink (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't know much about the case yet, but we're meeting with our social worker and the little one's social worker on Monday. What we do know is that the agency's decision maker has approved the plan for adoption and a care order is in place. 

Our social worker was hesitant to approach us as we were hoping for a wee one a little younger. I would find it odd if our social worker approached us about a little one if she thought it may take 6 months for the placement order to go through. 

I'm sure I'm just being super optimistic and just need to sit and wait for more info

Xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

6 months is the usual time from the start of care proceedings so as a care order is in place it depends on how long that's been in place. You should ask if they have had the IRH which is the interim review hearing. Sometimes placement orders are granted at that hearing but it's also a good indicator of how it will proceed. If not granted at the IRH then generally 6 weeks later they would have the final hearing. They are targeted to have care proceedings completed within 26 weeks so that is from the initial care order through to placement order.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

To give you an idea it was 3M from CO to first PO hearing. This was contested and delayed by 2months, the PO finally granted 6m after CO...you've then got timescales for matching panel & intros too. From PO it was 6weeks till intros but we had the sibling already so was a lot simpler.

Basically SS are not allowed to show the judge they are family finding pre PO as it is the judges descision, this means really no panel dates etc would be put in until PO granted.

You could be looking at a close to 2yr old by the time it's all completed, if they haven't a PO there is always a chance child is returned to birth family x


----------

